# Which torpedo do you prefer and why?



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

which one?


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

That would have to be the MK-48 ADCAP (adavanced capaiblity torpedo) wire guided, wake homoing, or a fire control solution can be uploaded into before time of launch. Very deadly!:u


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

You beat me to it - I was going to recommend you for professional opinion; I've always been fond of the deckborne classics (MK32, mod 19, etc.) which, however, are strictly NC torps.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I fond of the spearfish:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spearfish_torpedo


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

That's a tough one... MC, Dip, Upamnn are all great. BBF and Sancho are great too... That's one size where they are all winners except for R&J which didn't impress too much...

If I had to take one, maybe the Dip #2....


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Gotta go with the all-time classic Monte No. 2 on this one.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I've only had BBF and Monte No. 2. I prefer the BBF.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Gotta go with the all-time classic Monte No. 2 on this one.


:tpd: This is still my favorite Cuban cigar. It also was the first Cuban I ever had.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

VR Unicos, I know it's a Piramide, but my personal fav. I don't really see why everyone loves the Monte#2, never had a great one, just an alright few. However the Unicos is a fantastic smoke, love'em.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Always glad when I can be the bringer of new players. I am most happy with the Partagas Serie P #2. It brings it's A-game every time so are as I've been able to gauge. I have smoked less than a box but have yet to be disappointed. Monte #2 is my second simply because of it's extremely refined character. Copper is right in that they are no epic cigar in most cases, BUT if you DO develop a taste for them, you will like them a lot. I find even when they are un-spectacular they still fill a need somehow.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

They are all good! I lump torps and piramedes in the same group. I am really partial the the Upmann No. 2 and the VR Unicos (love those milk chocolate wrappers). 

The Partagas Piramide EL is the best of the EL piramides, although the HdM Piramide is a nice chocolate stick.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

For me it depends on the age factor more than anything I guess. If it is fresher than 2 yrs, I have to say BBF for sure!! I can smoke that one from 6 months on and have never experienced a bad one.

Now over 3 yrs the story get complicated. I enjoy most of them; and all for different reasons. I however am with Copper on the Monte 2. I've had a good one, but certainly nothing to write home about.

I love SP Belis with a few years on them. The complexity and flavor profile is perfect for a calm spring dusk on the deck!

The Upmann 2 ... Yowzaa!! My all time favorite torp so far. Only had two of these; thanks to a dangerous foreigner and a crazy navy guy; and both of them were mind numbing!!

I really like the Diplo line, so I cannot wait to try the Diplo 2 somebody just sent me!!




Ok ... what was the question again?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hollywood said:


> For me it depends on the age factor more than anything I guess.


True....I actually like the fresh PSP2s as much as the BBFs....the last one I smoked had about 10 months age and was great.

I also love the Sancho Panza Belis with a little age....the '02s and '03s I have had this year have been wonderful.

Unlike Mike and Dave, I like the Monte #2s with some age, but probably less than I like the others. To each his own, so there's plenty for everybody!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

If you're including both the campana and piramide vitolas, then the BBF gets my vote. I love this cigar. It's been my favorite since I had my first one close to nine years ago. 

As far as piramides go, that's a harder call. I think that the Montecristo, when on, is very hard to beat--I've had many that were less than spectacular, though. Honestly, I like them all (though I haven't tried a Partagas Serie P No 2, I'm certain it's a great cigar, too), think they all have their place, and believe it's impossible to go wrong buying any of them.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

1: Monte #2, a classic taste, powerful and distinctive, hard to beat when on
2: VR, a good solid cigar that delivers an abundance of flavor
have some Partagas sp #2 ageing, haven't smoked any yet


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I would have to go with the Upmann No. 2, followed by the VR.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Regula production -- H. Upmann No.2

Edition Limitada -- Partagas Pyramid

:w


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Actually my favorite is P2 partagàs and Diplomaticos n2 the last is fantastic!!

In the monte 2 and h.upmann n2 now i don't find personality,look the same cigars only the band is different!!!!


Habanaman


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Best Torpedo? hands down: BBF's. I initially wasn't that floored by the Bolivar line, but since the other day when I had a BBF I was immediately impressed by the flavor of this cigar. What a great cigar!

Monte 2's and Dip 2's are nice, as well as a Hoyo Piramide that I recieved as a gift during Xmas that was part of the Piramide Selection.

ATL


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

habanaman said:


> Actually my favorite is P2 partagàs and Diplomaticos n2 the last is fantastic!!
> 
> In the monte 2 and h.upmann n2 now i don't find personality,look the same cigars only the band is different!!!!
> 
> Habanaman


Forgot about those PSP2's. Current batch is very good, hoping to see them become a standard bearer among torpedos. Hmm, now I have an inkling to smoke one. :w

As for Monte 2's & H. Upmann 2's, I had heard that before the Cohiba brand was developed that it was the MC2 that was the diplomatic gift of the Cuban government. As for how they compare, I always found the H. Upmann to have a little bit more Oomph and complexity than the MC2. Definately a worthy smoke.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Monte #2


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Forgot about those PSP2's. Current batch is very good, hoping to see them become a standard bearer among torpedos. Hmm, now I have an inkling to smoke one. :w
> 
> As for Monte 2's & H. Upmann 2's, I had heard that before the Cohiba brand was developed that it was the MC2 that was the diplomatic gift of the Cuban government. As for how they compare, I always found the H. Upmann to have a little bit more Oomph and complexity than the MC2. Definately a worthy smoke.


Wasn't Cohiba the blend Castro smoked and Trinidad Fundadores the gift for diplomats to Cuba? I just want to make sure I have my information correct.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> :tpd: This is still my favorite Cuban cigar. It also was the first Cuban I ever had.


I just checked the thread to see if you had answered yet... if you hadn't I was going to answer it for you

Good old Rich and his #2's :w


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

OpusXtasy said:


> Wasn't Cohiba the blend Castro smoked and Trinidad Fundadores the gift for diplomats to Cuba? I just want to make sure I have my information correct.


I believe so. Castro smoke Cohiba Lanceros and the Trinidads were given out to diplomats like you said. It is all in the MRN Book but I'll check just to make sure.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

BBF and the VR Uni are tied in my book, but get some decent age on the VR and savor the depth of it - wow!


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Ramon Allones Belicoso followed by the Upmann #2. I love the earth and rich wide aromatics of the RA Belis, already awesome these will be mind blowing in 5 yrs. Because of their scarcity and price, they're not for every day. Day in day out is the H. Upmann#2. These are well priced, and commonly available with several years of age already on them, and consistantly excellent. Try finding a 5 yr old Monte 2, hell try finding a 2 yr old Monte 2.

Faggetaboutit,

Gordon


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*For a year Piramide?
Partagas Serie P No.2 for me, then
my Favorite Vegas Robaina Unicos.

But if with a little age like 5 years,
Sancho's are very complex, then
the good old Monte No.2 
just my taste buds...*


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

OpusXtasy said:


> Wasn't Cohiba the blend Castro smoked and Trinidad Fundadores the gift for diplomats to Cuba? I just want to make sure I have my information correct.


Yes could be so.But 2 years ago i have had from el laguito two box of lasceros cohiba only for diplomatic people.The cigars are the same but the box is very different is like old box of cohiba

habanaman


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I like the BBF's and Monte #2's, the BBF's are great for a slightly shorter smoke with nice complex flavors...they have never failed me! I need to re- visit the P's though... I wasn't as dissapointed with them as some people but I've only had a few.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I've only had the BBFs and P2s, both from '05, and they are both winners in my opinion. Looking forward to Unicos, Montes, Sanchos, etc., etc., :w .


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

today.. PSP2
tomorrow.. ?


----------



## chrisrichter (Nov 20, 2005)

nobody has said my fav the SCDLH La Punta. i have some from 01 and 03. they are great. the one i want to try is the Ramon Allones Belicoso.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd have to go with the VR's then PSP2's but the BBF is quite close. Have only had a couple Monte #2's and they just didn't suit me. Like whats been said already, to each his own.


----------



## Bayern (Feb 2, 2006)

chrisrichter said:


> nobody has said my fav the SCDLH La Punta. i have some from 01 and 03. they are great. the one i want to try is the Ramon Allones Belicoso.


I have to second that choice! San Cristobal De La Habana's are great! Having easy access to all the ISOM torpedo's this is my perfered favorite! I do some them all occasionally just to keep up.


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

My favorite torperdos have always been the Upmann 2 and Monte 2, both need a minimum of 5 years for my tastes. My May 00 Upmann 2's are smoking very nicely right now.

My favorite Beli is the Sancho Panza, I'm smoking my 97's now and they are fantastic.


----------

